# Laser cutter/engraver



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have an experience with THIS laser cutter/engraver? I'm thinking of getting one. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271432740135?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I'm also interested in general comments regarding the use of these things. I'm looking at cutting/etching thin styrene, acrylic, and wood sheets.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike it will give you something to play with, small work area will be your BIGGEST limitations, know nothing about that brand
Dennis


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

What about the power level Dennis? Is 40w enough for cutting acrylic or wood? There's a video of it cutting 1/4" acrylic. That seemed pretty good to me. 

The bed size is OK with me as I intend to use it for small stuff....doors, windows, louvers, hatch covers, cabin and shed sides, etc...anything under a foot max. I got the itch...


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

yes 40 watt is good


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Mike,
One of the photos shows the actual manufacturer and the model number. I would recommend doing some internet searching. I did a quick one and several fora didn't have too many nice things to say. Give a look before you buy.
Bob C.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

armorsmith said:


> Mike,
> One of the photos shows the actual manufacturer and the model number. I would recommend doing some internet searching. I did a quick one and several fora didn't have too many nice things to say. Give a look before you buy.
> Bob C.


 ~$500 is a pretty good price... but it's hard to know what you're really getting into if you don't have more info than is available on eBay. I've been in the market for a laser cutter (on and off) and you hear a lot of negative feedback about DOA units imported from China. My dad likes to say that there's no Chinese word for quality 

Also, I took a look at the seller's feedback, and they haven't received feedback from selling any of these units that I could see. Most of the feedback is for a digital egg incubator. It's hard to know for sure, but I'm thinking that it might be safer to buy from someone who's more likely to know about what they're selling.

Back on the other hand, you'd only be out $500... Caveat emptor is a little harder in these eBay/Internet days, I guess.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

The sentence structure reads like a China Company so support might be an issue.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well....I found the manual for the thing. I SOOOOOO love Chinglish. Check this out...

User's Manual of Laser Engraving/Cutting machine
http://en.shenhuilaser.com/


"Operating instructions
:
1. Engraving procedures:
Turn on switchboard of the engraver and make sure cooling water circulation is functional. After measuring the engraving object. Pinch
it on the focus of the focus lens
.
Turn on computer, enter engrave surface and make typesetting."

Pinch???? 

Typesetting???

This is gonna be a long haul....


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I did some research. This device is made by a 14 year old company in China that makes a variety of laser cutter/engravers and CNC router machines. It's name is Liaocheng Shenhui Laser Equipment Company. I'm still dealing with how to get to their web page...as the DNS I use does not hold it's URL. Their Facebook page is at https://www.facebook.com/chinalasermachine . They look reputable at least...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Woof....these guys make BIG BIG laser cutters too... 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69008915.79657.143497339059480&type=1&theater


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I also found out that the model I want is the SH/DC K-40IV model. There is a SH/DC K-40III model as well. The IV model uses a USB port to talk to the computer. The III model uses a parallel port.

Also...the IV model uses Moshi design software. Anyone heard of that? It comes with the machine.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

After three hours of research, I've found more info.

1. In my last post, I said that III version used a parallel interface and the IV version used a USB interface. Since then, I've found conflicting information on that point.

2. They sell a "Mini" version of this machine for engraving small objects. Same basic machine, but it has a much smaller cutting/engraving area.

3. The Moshi software that comes with it will NOT run on Windows 7 or 8. It's good on OS's up to XP.

4. One outfit sells it for three times as much because it comes with the CorelLaser program and an additional blown air feed....which is needed when cutting wood.

5. Spare parts (lens and tube) are available on eBay for it...lens $6, tube $40.

6. My son has actually been to the manufacturer in China. He says it is definitely a reputable manufacturer...but the device is definitely very Chinese...so expect problems in learning to use it...and you're pretty much on your own.

7. Be aware that the price on some of these says import duties may be assessed. I've read elsewhere that these can be up to $400. Some of the ads do NOT mention import duties .... some do. Every source I've found is in the PRC.

8. I've read in some CNC forums that the unit should be checked for alignment as shipping sometimes knocks it off...or it was mis-assembled...but that was kinda generic advice. Virtually all the laser cutters are made in China now.

9. The gears/belts are from Germany. The motherboard is from Japan.

10. I'm still looking for anyone that has actually used one of this type.


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Did you ever buy one of these lasers? If so, can you tell us how it is working out?

Thanks


----------



## RAY CLIFFORD (May 31, 2014)

I bought a american built laser epilog zing 30 watt have no issues . Almost instant technical advice and a plug and play unit using coral x 5 student version did not break the bank.. Learning curve not imposable even for a old guy with no computer skills to speak of my advice do not go with cheap chinese;;;;


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I won't recommend or not recommend this unit. I have a 40 watt Epilog laser. It will cut up to 1/4" acrylic and 3/8" plywood, styrene, leather, mat board etc. You CANNOT cut PVC as it gives off chorine gas which is poisonous and will harm the unit. You don't need to worry about cutting PVC very often as breathing the chorine gas will probably kill you the first time you do it. My next unit will be a minimum of 60 watts. This is a water cooled unit which is less desirable than an air cooled unit. Please note you will have to vent it to the outside or your work area will fill up with fumes FAST. I would bet that the laser and the laser tube are cheaply made which you will end up replacing the most expensive part of the unit in a couple of years. There is a good change the instructions will be in Chinese. Please note the drawing software that comes with it is MoshiDraw. It doesn't saw anything about being AutoCAD or other software compatable. I cut acrylic every day. In order to cut it properly I need to set the laser at about 40% speed and 40% power. If I cut at full power and full speed it screws up the piece. If you can't adjust the speed AND power I would stay away from it. If I couldn't download the user manual and read it before ordering I would stay away from it. I highly recommend the Epilog Lasers. Feel free to contact me privately if you want to.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

RPC, can you cut ABS with your Epilog, or same result as PVC?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks a lot like this one that costs 2x as much...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301150699601?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item461dfb0051

You ok with learning "MoshiDraw," Mike? Be careful though, the link I just posted says this about their MoshiDraw: "Note: The Software can be installed on Windows XP, do not support the Windows 7 or Windows 8".

Maybe you can download the software, so you can prove that it works for you? I just went to moshidraw.com, but I think it's in China, and I became uncomfortable with how long the page was taking to come up, so I bailed. 

===>Cliffy


----------

